# Door Track



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Check out ebay 6008111550 Looks pretty cool.


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Indeed, nicely done, too bad he has to part with it...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just making a clickable link for everyone.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6008111550


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

Now that is a NICE layout! Could that be done in a 4-lane and still fit on the door???


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

Might someone with the appropriate tools calculate the parts list needed to form this track design as it is displayed?? 

Thanks.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I agree...*

There is something kind of "old school" and appealing about this kind of layout. It reminds of something I've seen in years past that sparked my interest in slots in the first place. It looks like an advertisement for "Model Motoring In HO Scale". Very cool. dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> It looks like an advertisement for "Model Motoring In HO Scale". Very cool. dave


 
My thoughts as well. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> I'm sure the layout can be replicated, but it's the whole package that really works...


Agreed! My question was meant much simpler than that - what track pieces were used in that layout? I have a 36 door, but I don't have either MM or AFX brand track pieces. I will buy the track pieces to assemble the design or even a near duplicate in 4-lane if it's shown that it could fit on the door.

I haven't the experience to eyeball it and know what pieces they used, nor do I have the appropriate radius turns to lay down pieces to come up with it. Forgive me for being an uninformed noob who initially put his money into excessive LL brand track.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

Thanks. LL doesn't have the 1/8 turns (except for their widened, 12"r banked turns), just the 9"r 1/4 pieces. Those like me who start out with LL sets for the lower initial outlay often regret taking that direction when they get into it enough to learn the differences and possibilities afforded by Tomy and Tyco.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

Thank you very much, AfxToo! #5 has some very similar landscaping potential and, with a couple of crossover pieces, could have equal lanes too. Maybe I'll start liking the LL stuff for a while again until I can save up for some Tomy track to start over. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

NHawk, check out http://www.hoslotcarracing.com and click the 'layouts' button on the menu to the left. There's a layout called the 'Tuckaway' which fits on a 3x5 door. And there is space left for scenery.


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

Yea, I've always liked that tuckaway and the others there. But during my uninformed jump into slots last Xmas for my son, I sunk my $ into a ton of LL track for the perceived lower initial outlay. The lack of track varieties - particularly turn pieces - really restricts building options. $100+ for an initial AFX set is tough to do on a limited budget. (but truth be told, I've spent more than that over the last year on parts and pieces, darn it. 20-20 hindsight, huh? lol)


----------

